# 7000 ford hard to start after 2 days



## robkim (Sep 6, 2017)

ford 7000 after sitting for days is hard to start.It will start right off at first then stops.It will start after cranking off and on for a couple of minutes.Works fine after and starts fine till it sits for a few days.Could it be the lift pump? Thanks for any info.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

These are very dependable diesel engines, with a rock solid injection system. So I would concentrate on air infiltration and leak back from the overflow from the injectors or the coupling at the top of the fuel tank first. Check the flexible fuel lines from the injectors and the flexible hose on top of the tank. 

Given the age of the tractor, the O rings in the injection pump may be failing, or it may well be the pump stop control is getting sloppy. 

It could be the diaphragm in the fuel pump has cracked, but that usually leads to fuel contamination of the engine oil and a need to bleed air from the system. However there are two check valves in the fuel pump that will begin to leak off after a couple decades, that drops the prime to the injection pump if the bleed off hoses are leaking a bit of air just enough to create a hard starting condition. 

Verify the fuel filters received new gaskets at service and they are flexible and tight. There is an O ring on the priming lever of the fuel pump that hardens over time. But these issues usually lead to air in the fuel and a need to bleed the system.

If the tractor is in good condition, and that it is well over 40 years old, I would entertain replacing the flexible bleed off hoses and clamps, going through the filters, rebuilding/replacing the fuel pump, and have the Simms injection pump rebuilt. 

As long as you are maintaining the cooling system to avoid cylinder wall perforation these tractors will outlast any of the new stuff.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Dam RC..Lol
Short answer>> replace the lift pump.. only 40.00 P# FP314A or just FP314..


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I am banking on it being the throttle shaft O rings and leaky injector fuel return hoses. Just wasted a couple hours on a friend's 7000 that was doing the same thing, changed the fuel pump as the obvious, and it was not that at all. 

O rings and injector return hoses were original, wore out, and leaking air.

None of my new stuff will last over 40 years with minimal maintenance! How I wish for the days of simple and reliable tractors like these old Fords!


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Amen to that last sentence..
I banking on the "assumption" that its a Simms pump..


----------



## robkim (Sep 6, 2017)

Thanks guys for the quick and informative response to my ford 7000 problem,I will try your suggestions and let you know what I find out,,Thanks


----------



## robkim (Sep 6, 2017)

RC Wells said:


> I am banking on it being the throttle shaft O rings and leaky injector fuel return hoses. Just wasted a couple hours on a friend's 7000 that was doing the same thing, changed the fuel pump as the obvious, and it was not that at all.
> 
> O rings and injector return hoses were original, wore out, and leaking air.
> 
> None of my new stuff will last over 40 years with minimal maintenance! How I wish for the days of simple and reliable tractors like these old Fords!


Thanks for the reply.....On closer look I found that the throttle shaft is leaking where it goes into the injector pump so I assume this is my problem.Probably an o ring is bad,I assume the pump will have to come off to replace it ??


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

If it’s a CAV DPA the throttle can b fixed on the engine.. although it’s a little easier off the engine, 90% of them are fixed ON THE ENGINE.
There is a “mini kit” that someone put together and sells on eBay to reseal JUST the top cover throttle shaft and shut off shaft.. it sells between 9 & 12.00 w free shipping..

Now if your working w a SIMMS inline pump..??
The pump will have to come off the engine to fix a leaking throttle shaft..
BUT that throttle is lined internally by OIL.. & has nothing to do with your problem..
Good luck with your repair..


----------

